# Dear Canon, please quit toying with me!



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2017)

Dear Canon,

I've been a big fan and loyal customer of your refurbished site.

But please, why do you buy internet ads that pop up on this site and others that advertise refurbished lenses that are not in stock?

I know it is just that your robots spy on my browsing history and when they see me drooling over a big white lens, they seize on that to put an ad on the pages I'm surfing. But really, can't you program them to not advertise products that aren't in stock and aren't likely to be in stock anytime soon? 

What would be a lot more welcome, would be if the ads popped up when lenses came into stock.

I know you want my money, but if you don't have it for sale, why waste your advertising dollars.

Sincerely,

Just Wondering


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 9, 2017)

I've never seen one of those ads, so I guess Google knows that I'm not in the market for one.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 9, 2017)

I keep seeing ads for the Sony a7 series. What does Google know that I don't?


----------



## JMZawodny (Feb 10, 2017)

I probably should not mention this lest it be fixed, but I do not see ads - ever. Perhaps it has something do do with this ...


----------



## unfocused (Feb 10, 2017)

I actually like the ads. They pay for the site and I've found products I was unaware of. I'll happily take Google ads that are targeted over tv ads that want to sell me things I'd never buy. I know all about CPW, I just think it's funny that Canon advertises products they don't have.


----------



## Ryananthony (Feb 10, 2017)

unfocused said:


> I actually like the ads. They pay for the site and I've found products I was unaware of. I'll happily take Google ads that are targeted over tv ads that want to sell me things I'd never buy. I know all about CPW, I just think it's funny that Canon advertises products they don't have.



I wish I was that lucky. If I get ads, it's for things I've already purchased on amazon.


----------



## Joe M (Feb 10, 2017)

JMZawodny said:


> I probably should not mention this lest it be fixed, but I do not see ads - ever. Perhaps it has something do do with this ...


+1 It's been a great web experience for many years thanks to this. I also don't see tv ads of the little tv that I do watch as I record it all and use the ff button. When I want something, I go looking for it. Or it can be sent to my inbox.


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2017)

all I get is....


'Samantha, 62, is single again (5 miles away) and wants to chat.....'


----------



## unfocused (Feb 10, 2017)

slclick said:


> all I get is....
> 
> 
> 'Samantha, 62, is single again (5 miles away) and wants to chat.....'



Ha! Somewhere along the way, I quit getting the ads for hot Russian girls and started getting the ads for electric scooters!


----------



## scottkinfw (Feb 10, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I keep seeing ads for the Sony a7 series. What does Google know that I don't?



You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile?

Seriously, I don't think it should be too difficult to link the inventory in real time to the pop up ads?

Scott


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2017)

unfocused said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > all I get is....
> ...



I just want to know why it's NOW senior women...


----------



## ethanz (Feb 10, 2017)

I feel like this song goes well with this thread 
https://youtu.be/Ug88HO2mg44?t=55s


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2017)

Aaarrrgghhh, not fair, no warning it was the back street boys! :-\

Cheers, Graham. 



ethanz said:


> I feel like this song goes well with this thread
> https://youtu.be/Ug88HO2mg44?t=55s


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 10, 2017)

slclick said:


> all I get is....
> 
> 
> 'Samantha, 62, is single again (5 miles away) and wants to chat.....'



I think she winters in Mesquite. She is a good conversationalist. I always get my $4.99 a minute worth.


----------



## slclick (Feb 10, 2017)

CanonFanBoy said:


> slclick said:
> 
> 
> > all I get is....
> ...



Mesquite..isn't she way below the average age there?


----------



## AlanF (Feb 10, 2017)

I get "Foreverspin" tops all the time on Canonrumors, Lenstip etc. I've even filled in Googles ad complaint and that hasn't worked to remove them.


----------



## rs (Feb 10, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I get "Foreverspin" tops all the time on Canonrumors, Lenstip etc. I've even filled in Googles ad complaint and that hasn't worked to remove them.



Same here. I've never clicked on it, or anything even remotely similar. No ideas why I keep getting those adverts...


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 19, 2017)

AlanF said:


> I get "Foreverspin" tops all the time on Canonrumors, Lenstip etc.



No... really??


----------



## zim (Feb 19, 2017)

I thought they were sex toys...... Fun epic memorable.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Dear Canon,
> 
> I've been a big fan and loyal customer of your refurbished site.
> 
> ...



You may have some adware running as a browser extension. I don't see any ads on Canon refurb store (yes, I disabled my uBlock Origin). Try to check / disable all your browser extensions and maybe run MalwareBytes.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 19, 2017)

Jopa said:


> You may have some adware running as a browser extension. I don't see any ads on Canon refurb store (yes, I disabled my uBlock Origin). Try to check / disable all your browser extensions and maybe run MalwareBytes.



I'm not trying to block the ads, I just want them to advertise something I can actually buy.


----------



## Jopa (Feb 19, 2017)

unfocused said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > You may have some adware running as a browser extension. I don't see any ads on Canon refurb store (yes, I disabled my uBlock Origin). Try to check / disable all your browser extensions and maybe run MalwareBytes.
> ...



But they don't advertise anything  I meant I don't see any ads @ Canon store even if I disable my ad-blocking software.


----------



## rfdesigner (Feb 20, 2017)

Jopa said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Jopa said:
> ...



I have my script and ad blocks disabled on CR but still never see any ads. no idea why (FF & W7)


----------

